# MR20DE(T)



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking to stick a T25BB on my 07 Sentra anyone know of a place where I can get a manifold?


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

if you know anyone with a turbo manifold for an SR20DET pull youre exhaust manifold of and see if it will fit good, if not then you'll have to go the custom route. Good Luck!!


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

I heard it wont work


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

then you must go the custom route.


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah I know I am trying to see if anyone on here owns a shop or knows of a shop that will do it... the only shop I have found in AZ that will do it is going to charge me over 1K to do it


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

check with full race (if you go there tell them shannon with the sentra sent you), srd, pitstop, bsh

and at least do a t28 if you're going to go through all that trouble. gt28rs, or something


----------

